# He's getting shaved down!



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

With Yukis scabby skin the vet said to wash him 2-3 times a week with a medicated shampoo for 3-4 weeks. But with all his hair (and its not even _that_ long he just has a lot of it...) it takes way to long to dry. So I decided I will have to cut him short so he doesn't have to go through such a long grooming process 2-3 times a week...

So I'm thinking of putting him in a "pony doodle" clip so I don't loose _all_ of his fluff. Time to say bye to all his fuzziness :'( stay tuned for after pictures!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OHHHHH! I can't wait to see it!!! I saw this one on Pinterest months ago, and just loved it so much, I saved it!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I cant wait to see him! He is soooo handsome. Sorry to hear you have to go through all this with him! I hope he is feeling better soon.

And I have to say, MollyMuiMa: I am going to have to go for that look with Stella soon if she is able to have a litter this winter (pending her passing her hip/elbow xrays). I dread it but seeing it on a Standard, I guess its not that bad! Im going to leave the jacket a bit longer down towards the chest/front legs so I don't lose all of her fluff!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Well...I did it! Not sure if I like how it turned out. I tried to blend the "mane" a little so it didn't look like an unfinished groom...and now I feel like it just looks silly and I should have left it more natural looking. Maybe I'll wet it a little in the morning so it curls and you can't tell lol. I'll get a picture from the side tomorrow


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Well he looks as gorgeous as ever from the front!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks very good from this angle !


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Here are some more pictures


*dont mind his awkward stance...hes not that oddly shapen I promise lol


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I think he looks very handsome! Not silly looking at all. What brand of shampoo did the vet recommend for itchy skin?


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Well you did a great job! I think he looks fantastic! You should be proud of your job. I never could have done it at all! It will be much easier for you to wash/dry him so frequently.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Awww, very cute. It may "grow on you"!!!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Mfmst said:


> I think he looks very handsome! Not silly looking at all. What brand of shampoo did the vet recommend for itchy skin?


Thank you! She gave me a bottle for free to use as a trail if I'd like (can't remember the name) but she warned me if might dye him pink...so I showed her the bottle I had ordered and asked if it was fine. She looked at the ingredients and she said it should do the job. We'll see how it works...it got a 5 star review so I'm hoping it does the trick. I'll post the link below

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Natures-Specialties-Derma-Dyne-Shampoo-8-Ounce/dp/B00ATJILSU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1446677160&sr=8-1&keywords=derma+dyne[/ame]


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I love the look of it far away from the side...the top view looking down on him looks so silly. But he looks so spiffy prancing around the yard.

I think he is feeling like a hot shot in his new do. He lifted his leg for the first time today and marked a few times in the yard lol!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MICHELLE! HE LOOKS GREAT!!!! You did a really nice clip ....doesn't look silly at all!!!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks!! My entire family hates it (they say it looks like he has a camel hump on his shoulders lol) and the people at doggie camp didn't compliment it, so I think its either a clip you love or hate...He'll sport it for a couple weeks until I cut it off and try something else.

My mom has been walking around the house singing "My little pony" all day lol. If it weren't for his recent skin problems I would totally play around with some color too!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

He looks gorgeous!! Yuki is one of the most beautiful poodles I have ever seen and in this clip he is rocking it!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

He looks great, and your Mom singing the Pony song is hilarious.

You will like the Nature's specialties line of shampoos. It is what my groomer has used for well over 20 years. When his skin clears up try their Almond Crisp shampoo. It is what our groomer uses on poodles and dogs with a similar coat. I have a bottle I use at home. They wash 20-25 dogs a day, she says it doesn't dry out their hands with all the washing and some dogs she does every week and never has one with dry skin from frequent shampooing. You dilute it one ounce shampoo to 32 oz water so it goes a loooong way. It smells fresh almondy without a lot of perfume to it.

Let us know how the medicqted one works on his skin.

I DO love his new "do".

Viking Queen


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Viking Queen said:


> He looks great, and your Mom singing the Pony song is hilarious.
> 
> You will like the Nature's specialties line of shampoos. It is what my groomer has used for well over 20 years. When his skin clears up try their Almond Crisp shampoo. It is what our groomer uses on poodles and dogs with a similar coat. I have a bottle I use at home. They wash 20-25 dogs a day, she says it doesn't dry out their hands with all the washing and some dogs she does every week and never has one with dry skin from frequent shampooing. You dilute it one ounce shampoo to 32 oz water so it goes a loooong way. It smells fresh almondy without a lot of perfume to it.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

We use their line at work too and I have a few of their shampoos and conditioners at home...including my favorite, ALMOND CRISP lol! I usually use the Almost Crisp on them, I love the smell and it gives great texture to their coat. I'm excited to see how the medicated one works out, hes going to get bathed again tomorrow so Ill see if there is any improvement.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

That's funny you use their products at work.....they're great!

Is Mom still singing the pony song?

VQ


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

nifty said:


> He looks gorgeous!! Yuki is one of the most beautiful poodles I have ever seen and in this clip he is rocking it!!


Thank you so much, that is so sweet of you to say! Of course I think he is a handsome boy, but I'm a bit biased


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Viking Queen said:


> That's funny you use their products at work.....they're great!
> 
> Is Mom still singing the pony song?
> 
> VQ


They really are. We use the Plum Silky at work and all the clients love it!

And yes she is, Yuki gets all excited when she comes over to him singing it lol. He starts dancing and wagging his tail!


----------

